# Meanwhile, up in Canada, mediation to retain workers



## Slice (Nov 11, 2018)

In B.C., Canada, new role created to mediate unsafe on-site behaviors for construction employers, to help retain more workers: 

https://www.goldstreamgazette.com/n...n-site-harassment-for-construction-employers/


----------

